# Horizon Ambulance



## WingDistrict (Jun 10, 2016)

Anybody have info on Horizon Ambo? They're based out of OC. They currently have an ad on Craigslist and I found their Facebook and Twitter yet no company website. 

Any input?


----------



## wtferick (Jun 10, 2016)

-making the popcorn-


----------



## olaf1988 (Jun 11, 2016)

Never heard of them... I used to work in Orange County and I've never even seen one of their rigs.


----------



## WingDistrict (Jun 12, 2016)

Yeah they're listed on the OC site as a provider. Never heard of them either until I saw their ad on Craigslist. This is supposedly their logo and a pic of their rig. Unsure who the people are. 

No one else has either heard of them or even worked for them?


----------



## Lalaleche (Jun 12, 2016)

Havent heard anything about them personally. Although, I do live in the city of Orange and pass by their station frequently on Katella Ave and Tustin Ave (behind the 76 gas station in a plaza). They seem to have ~6 rigs parked there and I've only seen them a couple times at a 7-11 or on the streets.

That's all I have for this.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jun 12, 2016)

I think they've been around since 2011-12. I see them out and about, but have never been able to talk to one of their crews. Their rigs look newer than the garbage we drive around in.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 13, 2016)

Newer/ish small mom and pop operation.  Dialysis and doctor calls.  I think they have one RT/CCT RN.  Care,Doctors,Pacific and Emergency are hiring as well if you want job security.  Small places come and go fast.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdog (Jun 13, 2016)

I've talked to a few of their crews and they all seem really nice. It's just a small mom and pop shop mostly running dialysis. Been around for a few years.


----------



## Horizon Ambulance (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello, just tell you a little about Horizon. Our census consists mostly of discharges and IFT Emergency contacts. Dialysis transports can account for 15 - 20 % of our census. Though there is nothing wrong with those sorts of transports, its just not our forte so to speak. As a small provider, Horizon has faired very well with larger agencies. We are very structured and have been able to maintain stable growth and improvement. We have a great reputation with the EMS authority and local fire agencies. Part of our success can be attributed to our proactive steps towards employee satisfaction and maintaining a value added approach to training and retention.  

All providers, even Care or Hall Ambulance started of from something much smaller than they are now.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 3, 2017)

Horizon Ambulance said:


> All providers, even Care or Hall Ambulance started of from something much smaller than they are now.


Yes, they did. Judging by your posts you seem fairly honest, and straightforward, i.e., no schemes or ploys. Good luck with your service's success.


----------



## Horizon Ambulance (Jan 3, 2017)

I had to add this, we are very adherent to governing policy, we base all of our standard practice on OCEMS Policies. A common mistake made by most small ambulance providers is to ''bit off more than you can chew''. This is something we avoid, and we try very hard to project a professional image. Though we are not a public agency, we have strong sense of ownership and responsibility to the communities we service. Its a privilege to operate in Orange County and we never forget that.


----------



## medTech65 (Jan 24, 2017)

Can you tell us what you need us to email to you guys as an application for a emt?


----------



## Horizon Ambulance (Jan 25, 2017)

Great question, 

jaminsalazar@horizonambulance.org - a resume would be great, but your contact details in the body of the email is more than enough.


----------



## medTech65 (Jan 31, 2017)

Horizon Ambulance said:


> Great question,
> 
> jaminsalazar@horizonambulance.org - a resume would be great, but your contact details in the body of the email is more than enough.


What kind of benefits do you have for your employees?


----------



## Horizon Ambulance (May 15, 2018)

gonefishing said:


> Newer/ish small mom and pop operation.  Dialysis and doctor calls.  I think they have one RT/CCT RN.  Care,Doctors,Pacific and Emergency are hiring as well if you want job security.  Small places come and go fast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Emergency, Care and Doctors are great services, they have great leadership and structure, Pacific I belive is no longer in operation.... But for Horizon, its
2018 we have had 100% growth, no dialysis, but new units and the only doctors appointments we consider are for specialist not available at the sending hospital.

Submitting a fire RFP, donating crews and units to make a wish, and UCI campus events, moving to a modern bulding and station.

I know we will not be awarded Westminster, but improvement is all about best practices and growth efforts.

This is a great community to be apart of. Great EMS system. Our outlook is great and *we appreciate being allowed to operate in Orange County, its a privilege.*

We will be hitting sidewalk CPR hard this year and I hope you see our teams around OC, if you do please stop and chat with our EMTs, nurses and RT's.

I have seen many mom and pop operations, along with some huge ones that aren't good community partners. I am proud to say we operate nothing like them. Scott Beard, owner, is a texas fire fighter. I (GM) am old AMR Cerritos division, followed by DOD Ground Ambulance, and remote site medic RC South Afghanistan. I have also worked foreign services in supporting US collition partners, Saudi Arabia and Kuwait with improving their pre-hospital care system.

Its a good time to be at Horizon. We aren't the best, we are growing, contributing, and supporting our employees on their career paths with the schedules, hours and support they need for school or Fire/PD testing.

I love it when our people move on, when they get that fire job or accepted to that PA or Nursing Program. Its Great.


----------

